# Acidophilus Making Me Sick?



## bubbles (Apr 7, 2000)

I've been taking acidophilus for two days now and I am finding (maybe it's all in my head?) that I start to feel sick to my stomach a little while afterwards...is this normal? Do you think that maybe I'll get used to it and that this is how the body reacts when first taking live bacteria supplements?[This message has been edited by bubbles (edited 08-22-2000).]


----------



## JeanG (Oct 20, 1999)

Hi bubbles:I haven't heard of that reaction, but that doesn't mean it can't happen. Maybe someone else here can clue you in.Is there anything else you are doing different lately? Are you any more stressed than usual? I know that if I eat when I'm real stressed I can get an upset stomach.I hope you figure it out soon. You could stop taking them for a few days to see what happens, and then start up again. Let us know what you find out.







JeanG[This message has been edited by JeanG (edited 08-22-2000).]


----------



## linr (May 18, 2000)

I have taken acidophilus before and had a bad case of D. I tried it a couple of times and each time it happened. I have also tried Culturelle. No D but a lot of gas and some discomfort. Who knows? Guess we just have to keep trying things till we find something that works.


----------



## tezbear (Aug 11, 2000)

It shouldn't make you feel sick because it's not supposed to break down in your stomach. It's supposed to be coated so it breaks down only in the colon. It is very natural and shouldn't cause stomach problems. Maybe it's a coincidence. I have taken for 12 yrs w/out any side effects. I take probiotics which have more strains of bacteria than just acidophilus.


----------



## bubbles (Apr 7, 2000)

yeah, it could be stress...ever since I've started with this gas problem that hasn't gone away and only gotten worse, I haven't been able to eat in peace...i don't know.


----------



## vikee (Feb 5, 2000)

Hi all, I use Culturelle, which for me helps control gas. It is not suppose to be "touched" till it gets pass stomach acid. Don't know just where acidophilus changes but it is needed as active in the large intestines. Some brands are not affective since they don't stand up to stomach acid etc. Perhaps this can also cause other problerms.I recently read (sorry don't recall where but it was reliable information) that some people initially experience an increase in intestional gas as the acidophilus starts to kill unhealthy bacteria. This effect (gas) goes away as the bacteria are until control, (it didn't say how long that could take). So perhaps keeping this in mind may help.vikee


----------



## JeanG (Oct 20, 1999)

Hi vikee:I remember that article now too, that you've mentioned it, and that people may have gas at first.One thing, though, is that acidophilus does not kill the bad bacteria. It boosts the good bacteria in your system. Antibiotics wipe out good and bad bacteria, and the acidophilus replaces the good.







JeanG


----------



## vikee (Feb 5, 2000)

Hi Jean and Bubbles, etc,I stand corrected!!! Am not thinking too clearly on this. I think I made this mistake on another post and hope someone caught it.Antibiotics are the killers of all bacteria and Acidophilus replaces the good bacteria that is missing and is needed for digestion!!vikee


----------



## zigmissus (May 19, 1999)

My gyno NP told me not to take more tahn 6 acidophilus tablets a day or I'd get gas and bloating. I often notice a bit of nausea a half hour after taking acidophilus--even though they are enteric coated. (Maybe it's a reaction to the coating?) Taking it WITH a meal seems to help.


----------



## jane93 (Jan 21, 2000)

I disagree. Don't take it with a meal...otherwise it will stick around in the stomach and may not make it to the intestines. I take the enteric coated kind once a day at night and it helps tremendously with reducing gas and bloating.


----------



## Guest (Aug 25, 2000)

Bubbles,I've had major problems with stomach upset and acidophilus- the capsule form comes right back up after I take it! I don't know what forms you've tried, but I've had much better luck with chewable tablets. I hope you can find a form that works for you.


----------



## Guest (Aug 25, 2000)

I've taken acidophilus in three forms: tablet (did nothing to improve C nor gas), capsules (only gave me borderline D), and in yogurt (real bad D - before I knew I was lactose intolerant). I've taken it with meals and without and in different strengths: it either gave me D or did nothing. Some things just don't work for everybody. I doubt most people who have IBS have a lack of good bacteria in the gut; though it is worth a try -just like every other supplement people take and recommend. Sometimes I may get sick when the food is in the stomach, other times when it is just beginning to go through the intestine, others when it is at the end, and others at all stages. Obviously this disease is too complex. It's sad; when I first got this it was called a digestive disorder but now it is a disease. Oh well.


----------



## jane93 (Jan 21, 2000)

LawStudent..IBS is NOT a disease it is a chronic disorder.While acidopholis/probiotics may not work for everyone there is considerable evidence that it does influence benficial bacteria in the gut and this can help reduce some of the symptoms associated with IBS in some people. I think Eric and JeanG have some citations. If it is making you sick its possible you could try a different brand as there are no FDA standards for supplements. There are some on this board who have had wonderful results using it (Fatigued?)Even my regular GP thought that taking probiotics may be a good idea and he isn't one to listen to alternative therapies.


----------



## vikee (Feb 5, 2000)

Hi Bubbles,I agree with what Jane has said. Except please note that Culturelle ( a probiotic) Can withstand stomach even if taken with Food. Check it out at this website. It works for me! vikee http://www.culturelle.com/index.html


----------



## bubbles (Apr 7, 2000)

Oh, I take mine right after my breakfast...maybe that's not a good idea? I take the Trader Joe's brand...how often or how many times a day do you take it? I only take mine that one time after breakfast--it is in capsule form, uncoated.


----------



## vikee (Feb 5, 2000)

Bubbles, I'm not familiar with Trader Joe's brand. If it's a capsule it may still be made to withstand stomach acid. What does the label say about acid and how many to take and when? If it does not say anything about stomach acid I suggest you start reading labels in the store.Happy label reading! Perhaps someone else can offer more information.vikee


----------



## Guest (Aug 27, 2000)

I always thought of IBS as a digestive disorder but doctors are starting to call it a disease. It doesn't mean IBS is deadly or harmful, just that lots more people have it. And I've taken too many brands of Acidophilus GNC, Natures Way, Naturemade, Schiff, etc . . . it still either did nothing or gave me D.


----------



## Sherlock (May 14, 1999)

Acidophilus should be taken on an empty stomach...that's one hour before or two hours after eating. Even if you can't find Culturelle, which many people (not me) take, you should be able to find enteric coated capsules that will survive the stomach acids. It really shouldn't make you feel sick since it doesn't break down until it reaches the gut. Check the label on your bottle...there may be something else in it that you are reacting to. I know I grabbed the wrong bottle once and got capsules that had added magnesium stearate, which for a "D" person is not a good thing. (at least for me) Try looking for one that says "Non-Dairy" on the label. Unless you are taking the Culturelle brand, make sure you're buying live, refridgerated capsules, and keep them in the fridge at home.[This message has been edited by Sherlock (edited 08-27-2000).]


----------



## Guest (Aug 27, 2000)

Ok I just started taking ACIDOPHILUS yesterday and after 4 hours I couldnt stop pueking! Naseau! I was feeling ok for a while and figured Id give Acid a try .Im taking it again and hope my system will adapt to it*I just posted this today and found this post .Im glad others have experienced this.What do you guys think?


----------



## Guest (Aug 28, 2000)

Clueless as to why .*Bump to get repliesBe well###------>>------


----------



## Guest (Aug 28, 2000)

Acidophilus can make you sick, but probably not for the reasons mentioned earlier. Bacterial imbalance most likely caused by antibiotics has quite significant and profound effects, that probably predispose people to IBS in the first place.As most will know, along with normal acidophilus, lactobacillus and other healthy bacteria reside a number of strains of less-healthy bacteria, which are kept in check by competition with large numbers of the acidophilus etc. Antibiotics level the playing field, and while it is assumed all bacteria are wiped out this is not necessarily the case. It appears certain strains of E.Coli found in the GI tract (though not the food-poisoning variety) are far more versatile at adapting to the anti-biotics that they then flourish in this uncompetetive environment.It turns out that this strain of E.Coli is also a "Non-lactose fermenting" type of bacteria, which means that the normal process of digestion in the bowel is altered significantly as: 1)certain sugars and lactose are not broken down as desired (lactose intolerance/ food allergies?), and2)toxins are produced as a normal by-product of E.Coli digesting its own food sources, and the presence of larger amounts than normal of these toxins in the body causes the immune system to attempt to rid them from the system.So why does'nt acidophilus supplements restore the balance? It also appears that the environment created by a large number of E.Coli is extremely hostile against the healthy bacteria, so the survival rate is extremely low (though persistence with probiotics may improve the situation over the longer term). The body then has to deal with the large amounts of dead bacteria cells, which may also explain the side-effects like nausea.So why does'nt sample testing detect these large numbers of E.Coli? Well, as this strain is a normal part of bowel flora they are not necessarily considered a pathogen, and depending on the classification standards of the labs doing the testing may be missed in the general diagnosis of IBS.I think that will do for now. Note that I am not an expert in this area...just speaking from my own findings and experience. Z.


----------



## Tiss (Aug 22, 2000)

Is acidphilus supposed to help IBS-C or D type?


----------

